# Gravely 5665 40" mower deck question



## ozark (May 19, 2014)

I just bought a Gravely 5665 commercial. It only shows 300 hours but has set outside for a LONG time. Anyway, I was checking the blades on the mower deck and of course they need sharpened/replaced but they were loose on the shaft. The square "keepers" kept them from rotating all the way but it seems that the nut should tighten against the blade. Is this normal?

Thanks


----------



## Beaner2u (Jan 9, 2014)

Ozark,

The 5000 series two wheeler use two largely different 40" mowers, and the 'Kidney' mower had several different spindle assemblies.

It sounds as if your mower had 'cradles' on the spindle shafts for the mower blades.

If that is correct, then no the blades should not be loose; in fact, I don't think the blades should ever be loose.

Roger,


----------

